# Iran Protests ...



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2017)

> (CNN)Iran restricted access to several social media apps Sunday and warned that anti-government protesters who cause public disorder will "pay the price" after three days of demonstrations across the country.



Iran restricts social media and issues warning to protesters - CNN



> Iranian authorities have temporarily blocked mobile phone access to Instagram and the messaging app Telegram to “maintain peace” amid anti-government protests, state TV reports.



Iran blocks social media access amid anti-government protests







If Army enters, It would be a bloodshed !

According to internal laws, Army is responsible for Emergency situations,

With no limit in use of manpower and weaponry !

even police officers, fear from our Elite/especial troops. 

I really hope never Army entered to action ! 

Is it going to a civil war ?

idk.
​


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2017)

Stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Stay safe.



I try !!!

but impossible !!!

both sides of Coin, are bad lucks!

first, as an Army reserve, in particular, MP Platoon leader, It is a very high percentage to be called up !

On the other hand ... as a Tour leader and Guide, i'm responsible for my guests !

It's a bad Situation !!!

I just hope that Army never enters to the game!

(Cause the order is Saving town/cities at all costs, hopefully not Regime)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2017)

The main thing is to just not overreact, I suppose. Good luck, Artesh and keep a clear head. And above all, keep safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 31, 2017)

Hopefully it will be resolved in a peceful manner. Stay safe, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2017)

On WikiPedia:

2017–18 Iranian protests - Wikipedia


----------



## pbehn (Dec 31, 2017)

Stay safe Artesh, and and hopefully a happier New Year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hope this doesn't happen to us: We have lots of economic problems here, and a dislike of middle-east intervention in the US as a whole.

I saw this online: https://splinternews.com/time-to-make-life-hard-for-the-rich-1821384779, and it frightens the hell out of me. This is advocating of criminal activity against the powerful. The global elites would view this frankly as a direct attack and respond accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 1, 2018)

Stay safe Artesh. Hope that things don't get worse in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2018)

Seems like the protests are spreading. On one hand I'm afraid that this will be another civil war, on the other hand do I know that many people in Iran are not agreeing with the strict religious ruling in Iran. Maybe you guys need some more freedom as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 1, 2018)

Marcel said:


> on the other hand do I know that many people in Iran are not agreeing with the strict religious ruling in Iran. Maybe you guys need some more freedom as well.



Well, Islam is out of date and need to be upgraded and updated.

even if it be upgraded, it is not accepted by 95% of ppl, including all religious minorities, about 5 percent of total population (~ 4 mil.). 

the era of religious empires has been reached to an end, from Renaissance.

any way, we are not arabs or muslims.

so, anything related/belonged to them, is not good for us.

and about Freedom:

رد کردی داداش،
آزادی قبل انقلاب بود !!!

To reach freedom, you have to overcome your enemy ...

but, now, they are ruling us ...

Israel or US, Are not my enemies,

arabic countries are my enemies.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah, I had a lot of dealings with Iranians and still work closely together with two. Both are not religious at all. I have nothing but sympathy for your people, but alas we cannot do anything to help

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2018)

Stay safe!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jan 2, 2018)

not a good situation. 


I hope for the best, but I advise to prepare for the worst. Keep your head down, and give no reason for retribution.


but there is really no safe option in these situations......I wish you the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope you and your family stay safe my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Stay safe Artesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jan 7, 2018)

Artesh things going OK in your neck of the woods?seen you were absent for 5days or so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 7, 2018)

javlin said:


> Artesh things going OK in your neck of the woods?seen you were absent for 5days or so?


Thank you.

Hopefully, I'm OK.

Having several Responsibilities + having Final Exams + Girlfriend's Birthday (Next Sunday) + Going to Hungarian Class ...

I'm very busy !!!

Right now, i'm reading for Morning Exam!!!

Understanding tourism industry. /// شناخت صنعت گردشگری

If i get excellent scores from this semester exams, Next semester will be free!

Turgal

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 12, 2018)

Good luck on your exams... You will do great. Don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2018)

Good luck my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 12, 2018)

Marcel
, 

 Night Fighter Nut
,

Thank you, Guys.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 21, 2018)

How's everything coming along over there?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2018)

Everything alright at your end Artesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2018)

Good luck and like everyone here, best wishes and stay safe, Artesh. Good luck with the exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> How's everything coming along over there?


not bad ... 

I have no idea what would happen next ...

But it is not good at all ...

There would be a civil war or a unsuccessful uprising ...

Anyway, what ever happens is not good for Army, Country, my self and Tourism in Iran.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> Everything alright at your end Artesh?



still I'm worried about what is happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Good luck and like everyone here, best wishes and stay safe, Artesh. Good luck with the exams.



thank you.

Exam are done by excellent scores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wishing you and your country well Artesh and congratulations on your exams

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Wishing you and your country well Artesh and congratulations on your exams


thank you.

Good days will come!!!
We ordered them to China,
Cuz it's cheaper!

روزا خوبم میاد !
دادیم چین بساز، ارزون بیاد!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> ...Exam are done by excellent scores.



Congratulations Artesh !!! Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Congratulations Artesh !!! Well done.


You're welcome.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, good stuff Artesh. Tourism in Iran sounds like a steep hill to climb; you and your colleagues who choose to work in the tourism industry will work hard. Good fortune to you. From what I have seen in books and film, Iran looks to be a beautiful country.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Yes, good stuff Artesh. Tourism in Iran sounds like a steep hill to climb; you and your colleagues who choose to work in the tourism industry will work hard. Good fortune to you. From what I have seen in books and film, Iran looks to be a beautiful country.



well, That shows I chose right way.

In fact, Tourism is Better than oil. It is said that each tourist spends about 7000 USD in Iran.

we have 3 S's of 4 S's Tourism.
Sea, Sand, And Sun.
The 4th S is (Illegal) +18, which is prohibited in many countries.

Iran or any other place, is beautiful on its own Unique way and for its fans.

Someone like me, is a military's fan, and likes less spoken things ... so Albania is a good place.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2018)

Tourism is big business and should not be ignored as a money spinner for any country with much to offer for tourists. My country has always prided itself on its agriculture as its biggest money earner, but tourism overtakes produce on a frequent basis as the biggest earner for the country. Since the Lord of the Rings and Hobbit films, New Zealand will always be a popular global tourist destination, and although it was before these films, they put the country on the map like nothing before them. A whole sub-industry has sprouted in support.

Iran has much in the way of natural beauty that is ripe for exploration for more adventurous tourists.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Tourism is big business and should not be ignored as a money spinner for any country with much to offer for tourists. My country has always prided itself on its agriculture as its biggest money earner, but tourism overtakes produce on a frequent basis as the biggest earner for the country. Since the Lord of the Rings and Hobbit films, New Zealand will always be a popular global tourist destination, and although it was before these films, they put the country on the map like nothing before them. A whole sub-industry has sprouted in support.
> 
> Iran has much in the way of natural beauty that is ripe for exploration for more adventurous tourists.


well, if I want to write about tourist attractions in Iran or any other country, it needs a new topic.

But in short, depends on yourself, whatever you like, you will find at least one in Iran. 

Even Alcoholic beverages, that is officially banned. You can find some places like Jolfa in Isfahan, that you can taste hand made Armenian Wines and other alcoholic beverages.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 23, 2018)

An old saying and belief was that Europeans like desert and Arabs like jungles, because they don't have them in their own countries.

But today, it's a failed theory.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jan 23, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> thank you.
> 
> Exam are done by excellent scores.


_Hooray_ for You Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 24, 2018)

> well, if I want to write about tourist attractions in Iran or any other country, it needs a new topic.



Perhaps for you, but for the rest of us in the world, Iran is very much 'The Undiscovered Country'. I would like to go there one day, but have already set myself travel goals for the next few years. Was in China and Korea recently and am going to the UK later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 25, 2018)

What I was afraid, is happening ...


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 25, 2018)

I just hope they say "Engage at will" ...
Then, be sure no one of these guys, would survive... if Army enters to the field.

Maybe police wants to capture several persons... but we are only trained to kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 3, 2018)

How is everything over there now Artesh?


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 3, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> How is everything over there now Artesh?


It depends !!!

Yet, it's OK!

but what would happen and how it goes, i dunno!!!

Anyway, A civil War or at least A"BloodBath" is 99% possible!

No one can stand forever!

Greatest empires have collapsed!

That's Reality!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2018)

Be safe over there Artesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 3, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Be safe over there Artesh


I'm worry about others!!!

You know what i mean !!!, i'm Sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 3, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Yet, it's OK!


That's good, at least currently: Tomorrow I'm not sure, I've heard rumblings about a possible staged terrorist attack at the superbowl (a false flag) -- the company tasked with security has had a reputation for things of this sort before. I've been forwarding to anybody I know.


> No one can stand forever!


Of course, but my concern isn't so much a nation standing forever, but either the nation, or at least the people being able to stand long enough to live out their lives in a reasonable degree of peace and security.

For example, life expectancy is like 80 years: I'd like to not have mine cut short, and frankly I'd prefer to live beyond the life expectancy


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> That's good, at least currently: Tomorrow I'm not sure, I've heard rumblings about a possible staged terrorist attack at the superbowl (a false flag) -- the company tasked with security has had a reputation for things of this sort before. I've been forwarding to anybody I know.



And this has to do with the Iran turmoil.....how?


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 3, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> That's good, at least currently: Tomorrow I'm not sure, I've heard rumblings about a possible staged terrorist attack at the superbowl (a false flag) -- the company tasked with security has had a reputation for things of this sort before. I've been forwarding to anybody I know.



Well, I have no idea about outside Iran, Cause i never was outside!
I'm a Soldier, and i have only one house and Commander!
If someone or Something, wants to Destroy / Ruin it, first should get rid of me!!!
mullas or others, in general, Non military leaders, are only thinking about themselves!!!
they have no "Honor" ... they just are looking for more money and longer time to seat on throne!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 3, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Of course, but my concern isn't so much a nation standing forever, but either the nation, or at least the people being able to stand long enough to live out their lives in a reasonable degree of peace and security.


Peace ? Are you kidding me?
Politic is dirty, and when it mixes with Islam, Its even more Dangerous than NUKE!!!
Peace is gone after defeat in in 651!
There is no peace till we take back our own Land!!!
If we Owe to Ferdowsi,
You owe to Poland and Hungary!

And of course,

*VLAD **DRACULA
*​There is no peace with Traitors and Terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 3, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> And this has to do with the Iran turmoil.....how?


in the International Level, Yes.

Mostly for propagandas and like this.


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 4, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Peace ? Are you kidding me?


Most people want peace and security in their lives, seems like a goal worthy of striving for...


> Politic is dirty


Oh yes... as I'm fond of saying: There's no such thing as an innocent politician.


> and when it mixes with Islam, Its even more Dangerous than NUKE!!!


10% of the Muslim world support militant causes: It's something like 140 to 160 million people...


> There is no peace with Traitors and Terrorists.


Well, no...


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Most people want peace and security in their lives, seems like a goal worthy of striving for...
> Oh yes... as I'm fond of saying: There's no such thing as an innocent politician.
> 10% of the Muslim world support militant causes: It's something like 140 to 160 million people...
> Well, no...


Yes, but not when you live with someone who is a traitor/terrorist fan!
Islam is based on terror, Horror and much more important, SEX!
English word "whore" is exactly what Allah would give them in Jannah (Heaven).
most of their Hadith (sayings by religious leaders, aka "Imam"s) is about sex.
how can i live in with with someone who legally can have sex with a 6 years old girl?
in islam, a father can kill/has sex with his girl, and has no punishment!!!
meanwhile if a mother kills her girl, would be sentenced to death!!!
how can i live with someone that belives "Women are ill-minded"?
how can i live with someone who says "women are half of men"? (in the case of Inheritance and so many other things)
how can i live with someone who says "i'm dirty, cause i'm not shit muslim"?
how can i live with someone who believes my blood is free, cause i'm not muslim?

have seen what ISIS did?
it's Real pure islam.

there is no room for peace with these creatures!
you never had live with them, and i hope never experience it.

I COMPLETELY SUPPORT POLAND and HUNGARY'S POLITICS ABOUT IMMIGRANTS!!!

Send them back to where they come from, if you do not want to experience such things.​

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 4, 2018)

We are not terrorists /// We are not muslim /// We are not arab /// 

having in mind, no one of 9/11 terrorists were Iranian.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 4, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Yes, but not when you live with someone who is a traitor/terrorist fan!


I think that would make people want security and peace even more ! I think they'd want to be free of the threat (kill 'em all, then breathe a sigh of relief).


> Islam is based on terror, Horror and much more important, SEX!


Violence and sex all in one: That sounds quite similar to another subject I've read about (serial killers).


> how can i live in with with someone who legally can have sex with a 6 years old girl?


Why was there such an interest in pedophilia among Islam? Most other religions do not endorse this...


> in islam, a father can kill/has sex with his girl, and has no punishment!!!
> meanwhile if a mother kills her girl, would be sentenced to death!!!


Misogyny...


> have seen what ISIS did?
> it's Real pure islam.


It's fundamentalist Islam combined with end times thinking...


> you never had live with them, and i hope never experience it.


I think I get the picture. Sounds like a hell of a lot of grief...


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 5, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> 1- I think that would make people want security and peace even more!
> 
> 2- I think they'd want to be free of the threat (kill 'em all, then breathe a sigh of relief).
> 
> ...



1- Also we want to draw back "Invaders".

2- Dami asoodan az pas -e bad segaal /// beh az omr haftad hashtaad saal.

3- both have psychological bases ...

4- you can find your answer, searching in history ...

Just a very short answer: nomadic vs. civilization.

5- also i've forgot to mention something ...
they burried alive their girl babies! meanwhile at the same time, we had several female Army/Navy generals. (search for Artmis)

6- 69% of islam is about sex and girls!!! if you knew persian, i would send you lots of info.

7- in theory, yes. in reality, it depends on your reactions ...
Not all muslims are terorists, but a part of them (like others) are.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2018)

Stay safe my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 7, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Also we want to draw back "Invaders".


Being invaded is not conducive to living a peaceful life...


> Dami asoodan az pas -e bad segaal /// beh az omr haftad hashtaad saal.


I'm not sure what that means


> both have psychological bases ...


Prey drive, pleasure and reward, and sex drives are all based in the neurological wiring.


> Just a very short answer: nomadic vs. civilization.


Muslims were more nomadic?


> Not all muslims are terorists, but a part of them (like others) are.


Yeah, about 10% of the Muslim population are either terrorist or sypathetic


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 23, 2018)

_View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BfjBrzsnozh/?taken-by=zefreal_


#No_to_forced_veil!


_View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BfgsMjFH0jV/?taken-by=zefreal_


#FreePishro /// #Art_is_not_crime /// #Artists_are_not_criminals


----------

